# Very bloated Lace Catfish (Synodontis nigrita)



## sheldon_goldwing (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a Lace Catfish (Synodontis nigrita) that has a huge belly. It looks like it is full of air or water. I'm kind of worried. All the other Cichlids look and act normal. What do I do????


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Could it be a gravid female? (Belly full of eggs?). My Synodontis lucipinnis and petricola look like they swallowed a marble when ready to spawn.

Is she eating and moving around OK?


----------



## sheldon_goldwing (Sep 27, 2010)

I really do not know. I have only one in the tank and if forced to describe what it looks like I would say pregnant. The belly is the only thing bloated and it is stretched enough that the skin looks lighter. Behavior seems normal. It not a big Lacy, itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s about 2-1/2Ã¢â‚¬Â


----------



## sheldon_goldwing (Sep 27, 2010)

the bloating went down a lot this afternoon. I gave them some and it was not long after that the bloating came back. I think the poor thing is corked. is that the bloat everyone talks about?

What do I do? why did the bloating go down if it was corked????


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I am not sure how to treat a syno or if they can get bloat. Maybe try a post on www.planetcatfish.com? Include a pic.

The cats do swell up when they eat...did this happen after eating? If so then I would just feed less.


----------

